# hi im new



## Kesta (Dec 13, 2008)

hi im new here and do not yet have any cows. i may be getting a miniature cow soon though. does anyone else here have mini cows and also does anyone know about how much a miniature milking cow goes for


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a full scale dairy so, I can't help you on the cost of the minature cows, sorry.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 13, 2008)

the mini dairy breeds will cost some what more than fullsize.only because they are a novelity breed.


----------



## Kesta (Dec 14, 2008)

really i didnt know that. i didnt know that there were such things as novelty breeds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 14, 2008)

Mini breeds are nonstandard breeds and are becoming more in demand as people with little room are looking at them as an option.


----------



## Kesta (Dec 14, 2008)

is anyone on here from texas? if so do you have any miniature cows for sale?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 14, 2008)

We have a Buy, Sell, Trade sections. Why don't you place an ad on there. Although, I'm not sure if anyone on here has one for sale. The person we see most from Texas has Beefmasters.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 14, 2008)

an i sure dont know of anyone off hand that has mini cattle.beefmasters sure arnt little thats for sure.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Kesta!
I have big cows!

I'd keep an eye on craigslist, Kijiji and local online selling places! That's where I found one of my cows and a few I wish I could have bought!
I have seen mini cows on some of them too!


----------

